

Why We Don’t Believe in Visual Programming - tiago_simoes
http://www.outsystems.com/blog/2015/03/visual-programming-is-unbelievable.html

======
anigbrowl
This seems like a rather ignorant article. The claim that visual languages
aren't extensible is particularly strange, considering the existence of things
like Max/MSP and so on.

